# Venison Smoked MeatLoaf



## jorgy-69 (Oct 5, 2012)

First off, I love meatloaf.  Secondly, smoked meatloaf is even better!  Over the last few years I have tried a bunch of different recipes for the "best" meatloaf.  I found Emeri's Mighty Meaty Meatloaf this summer and it is the best I have ever had to date.  Easily the most involved meatloaf recipe I have ever used, but it has great flavor and is moist and delicious. I substitute a few things.  My meat was 1.5# of venison and 1# of ground pork.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/mighty-meaty-meatloaf-recipe/index.html

Here is where I started.  Meat mixed together, baby bam spice (from recipe), cooked onions and green pepper (celery omitted, yuck, I hate celery) and the other ingredients ready.













Picture 001.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012


















Picture 002.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012






So, everything was mixed together and I filled a loaf pan up half way with the mixture, then added 2 pieces of string cheese in the middle.  filled the rest of the loaf with mixture.  Spatula'd around the edge and flipped them onto a jerky rack.  One a side note, that jerky rack doesn't fit into my smoker.  I would have been smart of me to check that before I used it













Picture 004.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012


















Picture 005.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012






So, I did a partial bacon weave on one of them, and put a glaze of ketchup, brown sugar and Worcester sauce on the other.  The wife hates meatloaf that is glazed, so this was for her only.  I would have glazed them both otherwise.  Momma must be happy though.  Then into the smoker.  I used mesquite wood, and got the flame on the lowest setting I could (I really need that needle valve).  I smoked them for almost 3 hours.













Picture 009.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012


















Picture 011.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012






Here they are after I pulled them from the smoker.  The cheese on top if from some ABT's that I threw in the smoker about an hour after I started the meatloaf.  Just happened to find some jalapenos that I didn't know we had in the fridge.  I mixed 1/2 cream cheese with 1/2 sharp cheddar cheese and a good dose of the baby bam spice from the meat loaf.  













Picture 012.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012


















Picture 014.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012






Here is a end view of the bacon weave meatloaf.  The string cheese did melt out a little.  It held up better in the sauced meatloaf for some reason.  The family loved the loaf, and the ABT's  I will be having meatloaf sandwiches for the next few, very happy days













Picture 015.jpg



__ jorgy-69
__ Oct 5, 2012






Jorgy


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2012)

Jorgy, morning and welcome to the forum....  Nice job on the grub.....  Dave


----------

